#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Камбоджа >  > > >  >  >  Камбоджа. Фотогалерея

## Ануруддха

Разместил фотографии по Камбодже, храмовый комплекс Ангор Ват: http://buddhist.ru/gallery?func=viewcategory&catid=6

Если что-то интересно могу вкратце прокомментировать.

----------

Echo (12.07.2010), Zosia (28.08.2011), Катенька Окишева (22.02.2013)

----------


## Руслан

> Разместил фотографии по Камбодже, храмовый комплекс Ангор Ват: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/v...?num=10&cid=17
> 
> Если что-то интересно могу вкратце прокомментировать.


Жаль что не работает  :Frown: 
А можно ли что то еще посмотреть в Камбодже кроме Анкорвата?

----------


## Gonzo

> Object not found!
> 
> The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error.
> 
> If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
> Error 404


К сожалению...

----------


## Ануруддха

Новая ссылка http://buddhist.ru/gallery?func=viewcategory&catid=6
Кроме Ангор Вата смотреть там больше нечего, но его надо увидеть обязательно. Пирамиды блекнут на его фоне  :Smilie: .

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Gonzo

> Кроме Ангор Вата смотреть там больше нечего, но его надо увидеть обязательно. Пирамиды блекнут на его фоне .


Ну, почему?  :Smilie:  Хорошие живые фотографии. Небольшое путешествие, окошко в страну и т.д. Вот эта прекрасно подойдет к моему рабочему столу на ПК.

Мне понравилось!

----------


## Филиппов Алексей

Интересует любая инфа по перемещению в Камбоджу из С-ПБ.

----------

